# New From South Carolina :)



## Ribbie (Aug 12, 2012)

Helllooo horse lovers!

Well, i am new to Horse Fourms 
A bit about me: My name is Emma, and i am 15 year old. 
I live in South Carolina (anyone else!?)
I dont own any horse *tear* but i do ride at a barn!
My favorite horse is Chuck <3 He won me a first Place in my first horse show <3
I have a sister and brother, and a dog!
I am the only (yet proud) rider in my family
Dream is to make it to the olympics for riding (isnt it all of ours!?)
I can lick my elbow (odddd)

But yep, there is a bit about me ​


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the forum. 
would love to see pics


----------



## Ribbie (Aug 12, 2012)

Going to the barn on Monday, Will take lots of pictures


----------



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

HI!

No way, you can lick your ellbow!!!!????


----------



## Ribbie (Aug 12, 2012)

Mwhaha! > yes i can!
haha


----------



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

WOW and how can this be??!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! I'm 15 too, and own a Tennessee Walker and three miniatures. How can you lick your elbow? By licking your hand and then touching it? Or do you lick the table and then put your elbow on it? I can't reach my elbow with my mouth--that's some talent you got, there! lol


----------

